# Dear all friends i need to practice english



## ahmad_3zmy (May 24, 2009)

dear all 
i want to improve my skills in english so i need to practice with native speakers so is there anyone for that

thx a lot


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ahmad_3zmy said:


> dear all
> i want to improve my skills in english so i need to practice with native speakers so is there anyone for that
> 
> thx a lot


The only way I think that can be done, considering your location, is to take some English language classes in UAE.


----------



## ahmad_3zmy (May 24, 2009)

auld yin thx for reply 
i'm agree with you but i don't have time to do some courses cuz i'm working till evening so i'm looking for friendship with native speakers to improve my skills in english specially my accent . and i'm studing english right now alone (self study) from Cambridge books (english in use) really it's marvellous and practice with people but the problem is the accent. in dubai u'll find hundred accents in english. and thx a lot for advise


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ahmad_3zmy said:


> auld yin thx for reply
> i'm agree with you but i don't have time to do some courses cuz i'm working till evening so i'm looking for friendship with native speakers to improve my skills in english specially my accent . and i'm studing english right now alone (self study) from Cambridge books (english in use) really it's marvellous and practice with people but the problem is the accent. in dubai u'll find hundred accents in english. and thx a lot for advise


You won't find anyone to practice your accent with on the Canada forum. It's a bit far to travel for practicing


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

But how can you practice with people here? You mention many accents, well there are many accents in Canada (multiculturalism, don't you know).


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> But how can you practice with people here? You mention many accents, well there are many accents in Canada (multiculturalism, don't you know).


The thing is as he/she is in the UEA there is no chance of gettign together with anyone in Canada to practice anyway. Unless of course they intend to do it by phone, in which case I wouldnt want to be paying the phone bill:lol:


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

I would goto the coffee shops in Egypt and start friendly conversations with foreigners who visit. OR you could become an official guide to the city for foreigners ..I have heard that usually helps...in all other cases, you will have to experience it first hand by just landing in Canada ..Im not kidding.

Good Luck


----------



## ahmad_3zmy (May 24, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> But how can you practice with people here? You mention many accents, well there are many accents in Canada (multiculturalism, don't you know).


regarding the practice i thought i can do it through voice chat not by phone . And about the accent if there's multiculturalism in canada it is not big issue because of almost people are native but the problem here almost of resident aren't native speakers. so i'm learning wrong accent.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

I also have another suggestion....past roomates and classmates of foreign origin who had to get caught up with the language and the accent quickly in order for them to understand lectures and whats being said in class used to watch a ton of movies...American or Canadian movies.....this will immerse you in the learning process and another second best way to practice your pronounciation..North American Radio channels wouldnt be base either..I understand you wont have the face to face encounter but this might be another strategy. 

I also learned Spanish using Rosetta Stone....its not a bad product and you can learn pronounciation with it as it has options for it (might have tried it already but I wanted to bring this up too).

Good Luck....


----------



## ahmad_3zmy (May 24, 2009)

Newbie_Can_USA said:


> I also have another suggestion....past roomates and classmates of foreign origin who had to get caught up with the language and the accent quickly in order for them to understand lectures and whats being said in class used to watch a ton of movies...American or Canadian movies.....this will immerse you in the learning process and another second best way to practice your pronounciation..North American Radio channels wouldnt be base either..I understand you wont have the face to face encounter but this might be another strategy.
> 
> I also learned Spanish using Rosetta Stone....its not a bad product and you can learn pronounciation with it as it has options for it (might have tried it already but I wanted to bring this up too).
> 
> Good Luck....


dear Newbie thank you for your suggestions really it's useful.


----------



## makers (Jun 22, 2009)

ahmad_3zmy said:


> dear all
> i want to improve my skills in english so i need to practice with native speakers so is there anyone for that
> 
> thx a lot


hi friend, I'm needing someone to pratice English too, so you can send me about anything and we can talk


----------



## MissAmanda (Jun 13, 2009)

Well I would like to improve my arabic...so i would be willing to help you with English if you help me with Arabic. Mumkin??


----------



## ahmad_3zmy (May 24, 2009)

makers said:


> hi friend, I'm needing someone to pratice English too, so you can send me about anything and we can talk


Hi Makers, 
i hope u r doing well, and i'm sure it will be very nice to discuss a lot of issues with u.


----------



## ahmad_3zmy (May 24, 2009)

MissAmanda said:


> Well I would like to improve my arabic...so i would be willing to help you with English if you help me with Arabic. Mumkin??


Ezayek Amanda.
akeed mumkin lol, really it will be wonderful to help me in english and help u with arabic. Shukran keteir.


----------

